
Santa Clara County: High-tech police spying rules take shape - JumpCrisscross
http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-courts/ci_29778546/santa-clara-county-high-tech-police-spying-rules
======
justinlardinois
> "Our concern involves the tediousness of trying to log and capture daily
> uses among several hundred deputies in the streets," said Assistant Sheriff
> Ken Binder, referring to proposed body-worn cameras for deputies falling
> under the auspices of the ordinance. "How do we chart that and report it at
> the end of the year? It makes the job more onerous in terms of doing the job
> and investigative work."

As long as the county provides funding for this, I don't see the problem.
Accountability isn't free, but it's worth the cost.

~~~
shostack
Yeah, as someone who used to be a Santa Clara county tax payer (now San Mateo
county), my gut response to law enforcement is "you dug your own grave and
this is what it takes to retain whatever shred of trust the tax payers may
have had in you." Then I'd cue the world's smallest violin.

------
oppositelock
The top comment on that article sums up just why we're doomed to ever
increasing levels of surveillance:

"Are people begging for increased crime? If this technology helps solve crime,
who cares?"

~~~
ccvannorman
And nearly every comment following it has a tone of "I/we/you shouldn't
blindly trust the police, because they break laws too. This is a problem."

------
shostack
So what's to stop deeper "collaboration" with surrounding counties (San Jose,
San Mateo) from doing the work that Santa Clara doesn't want on film? TFA
sounds like it would explicitly allow that kind of thing unless I misread it.

~~~
jedmeyers
> So what's to stop deeper "collaboration" with surrounding counties (San
> Jose, San Mateo) ...

San Jose is not a "surrounding county", since City of San Jose is the county
seat of Santa Clara County.

------
Gratsby
The forethought that this technology needed was FOIA requests and their impact
on average people. It would be so much better if they farmed this kind of a
thing out to private industry and bought only the information they needed.

